# bought on ebay



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I 'won' a Series 2 Tivo on eBay and received it yesterday. I was surprised that it was shipped in the original box, but with NO packing!! I couldn't believe it. It was just rattling around the box with the cords and such. And it still works and doesn't seem to have any damage!! Fortunately I have other TiVos that I can change out the hard drive it decides to fail with the rough treatment.

Oh, if anyone is irritated that I am commenting on a eBay purchase rather than mentioning a Tivo for sale, I do have a bunch of Tivos and other DVRs for sale. Does not include packing or shipping. Free pickup or possible delivery in metro Denver area.

Tivo Wireless G USB Network Adapter brand new $25
used $20.
other wireless adapters that work with Tivo $10.

TiVo Series 2 TCD540040 41HRS (TIVO BRAND NAME)Evaluation type of lifetime $60

Premier with Evaluation (this is version of lifetime that gives you all the advantages of lifetime service, but Tivo can takes it away at anytime) $300

I also have lots of Series 2 tivos without lifetime that I will sell for cheap.

$10 Series 2 Tivo single tuner without power cord or remote(this is for people that have a bad Tivo and already have the power cord and remote control and can trade in a bad Tivo). Requires subscription. $25 trade in for dual tuner Series 2 without remote or power cord(see above). U could use one of these to fix a Tivo that U have too. Like if U needed a power supply, hard drive or front panel.

$25 for Series 2 single tuner Tivo that will work like a VCR without the TV guide. No monthly fee required.These Tivos can be used like a VCR, but you don't have to worry about changing tapes all the time, and you don't have to pay the monthly fee to TIVO. The TV shows are recorded on a hard drive like you have in your home computer and you can access any show in any order and keep it as long as you want to watch it again later. And you can also pause, rewind, fast forward any show. Depending on the Tivo, you can use it with a convert er box so you don't have to pay any fees, or connect it to some cable or other TV content providers.

$50 for Series 1 Tivo with lifetime (the lifetime service is not eligible for transfer to a newer series 2, 3 or 4 Tivo)

$30 for Series 1 Tivo without service, but still can be used to record and 'time slip'. No TV guide available except with monthly payment.

Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner 180hr DVR $55
requires monthly fee if U want the TV guide and all functions. Can be used without monthly fee if U want to do manual recording.(I have another DT Tivo for $20 that you must pay a monthly fee to use. )

Toshiba RD-KX50 DVD-R/RAM Recorder with 80GB Hard Drive - $100
this is like a Tivo digital video recorder, without having to pay the monthly fees. It doesn't have have a digital tuner, so you have to use a conv erter box if you want to watch antenna TV. It does have a IR cable jack to control a cable or other boxes like Tivo does. It also has a built in DVD recorder. It doesn't have a TV program guide like TiVo.
http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...B-Hard-Drive-Refurbished/1756136/product.html
has a picture of the unit. I am not selling them on overstock, I just am using their listing to show what it is like.

$85
Sonic Blue Replay TV DVR with lifetime and Commercial Advance feature, so better than Tivo in this one feature. No fees to pay every month.
ReplayTV
Model RTV 5160
http://www.retrevo.com/support/ReplayTV-RTV5160-DVRs-manual/id/280bh235/t/2/

These units are in excellent condition and works great. Many of them have lots of recorded shows on them already.

Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner 180hr DVR $50
requires monthly fee if U want the TV guide and all functions. Can be used without monthly fee if U want to do manual recording.

$275 Philips HDD DVDR3576h/37 DVD/DVR recorder WITH digital tuner. You can use this like a T ivo but this doesn't have a program guide. Record TV to the hard drive or record shows on the hard drive to DVD. Fully functional and is in very good condition.
There are a few light scratches.
Best Features:
Ability to watch recorded video (on HDD or DVD) while recording another program.
Chase play -- ability to watch a program while it's recording. No need to wait until it's done
recording to start watching.
Set up to 36 timer rec. programs by date/daily/weekly/day-of-week.
Can set/change timer setting while it's recording.
Skip(>) and replay(<) buttons which you can preset (5sec 15sec 30sec 1min or 5 min)
(forget using fast forward/rewind. With these buttons you can skip through commercials in under 10 seconds every time). I set the skip at 1min and the replay at 15sec, works great!)
You can select multiple titles to copy/dub from HDD to DVD at a time.
Tuner can handle BOTH Analog NTSC and Digital ATSC (It's a QAM Tuner as well)
The analog NTSC tuner has the standard CATV channels 1-125. The digital ATSC/QAM tuner has channels
1-135 for both OTA (ATSC) and cable clear-QAM* (Quadrature Amplitude Modulation) signals.
*QAM is not listed or promoted in the literature on DVDRs probably because the cable co's really don't
want people to know they can receive unscrambled digital channels in their basic analog cable subscriptions.
Also, cablecos are fond of MOVING their QAM channels around regularly and using other tricks to force you to rent their cable boxes on a monthly basis. DVDR mfgrs are probably sensitive to this and may not want users complaining to THEM every time cable companies play "hide-the-channel" games.
It stores the "resume" time for EACH recording on the hard drive! When you play a title from the HD you can choose to start from the beginning or from where you last stopped. GREAT!
Unit can be either on or off for timer recordings. No need to worry about when a program will start to be recorded.
You can be watching a pre-recorded program and it will record without you even knowing (a small rec HDD symbol
comes on the screen for 2 seconds, that's it).
You can copy a title that is larger than the DVD size from the hard drive. EXAMPLE You can copy a 3 hour recording
in SP mode to LP mode to fit on a DVD. No need for another player. (note: it will take 3 hours because it actually
re-records it).

Used: An item that has been used previously. The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully functional
Brand: TiVo
Hard Drive Capacity: 200 GB Model: TCD649080
HDD Capacity (GB): 200
$200
Excellent condition Dual Tuner Series 2 Tivo with full lifetime service. Lifetime service can easily transferred to new owner with a simple quick call to Tivo. Includes Tivo wireless G adapter. This is a standard definition Tivo.

You MUST have a verified PayPal account to use PayPal to pay for this item if shipped If you don't know if your PayPal account is verified, log into your account and check to see if it says 'verified'. The item also must be mailed to a verified address, or picked up locally.

Please email with any questions or comments on how I might improve this listing.
included in the package:

Series 2 Tivo with Lifetime Subscription
A Tivo Remote
A Tivo Wireless USB G Network Adapter AGO100
A Power Cord
A Coaxial TV Cable
A Composite A/V Cable (Red, White, and Yellow)
Original Owner's Manuals

This Tivo is in great cosmetic and working condition. Comes from a non-smoking home environment.

Free pickup in Denver Colorado. (shipping fees waived) Possible delivery in same area.
This Tivo has been upgraded to a 200 gig hard drive. Which gives this Tivo 217 hours of maximum recording time.
I will mail the Tivo with US Post Office Priority mailing because I have had other packages damaged with UPS or regular Parcel Post. It is more expensive, but they seem to handle the Tivo better. And that is important when you are shipping a hard drive. I have had hard drives damaged when shipped by other methods. Insurance is included.

You can watch one program while another is being recorded! This is a great feature of dual tuners. Or watch a previously recorded program while recording two other shows. These features may be limited by your programing provider though.

Additional Information about TiVo Series 2 TCD649080 (200 GB) Receiver

The info below is provided by eBay. It is believed to be correct, but can't be guaranteed.


----------

